# Microchip Anuncia Nuevos Microcontroladores PIC® Mejorados de Gama Media con 8,



## Meta (Mar 5, 2010)

*Microchip Anuncia Nuevos Microcontroladores PIC® Mejorados de Gama Media con 8, 14 y 20 patillas *







                Microchip anuncia nuevos microcontroladores PIC® de 8 bit que incorporan numerosos periféricos y caracterizados por corrientes activas inferiores a 50 µA/MHz así como corrientes extremadamente reducidas en modo dormido.  Los microcontroladores PIC12F182X y PIC16F182X (PIC1XF182X) amplían la línea de productos Mejorados de gama Media con núcleo de 8 bit dentro del segmento de 
8 patillas, llevando así hasta 16 el número total de microcontroladores PIC Mejorados con núcleo de 
8 bit, en encapsulados de 8 a 64 patillas.   Con su consumo extremadamente bajo y sus elevados niveles de integración, incluyendo detección táctil capacitiva mTouch™  y múltiples periféricos de comunicaciones, los microcontroladores de aplicación general PIC12F182X y PIC16F182X se adaptan muy bien a una amplia variedad de aplicaciones en los mercados de electrodomésticos, consumo y automóvil, entre otros.

La tecnología nanoWatt XLP sigue siendo el estándar para microcontroladores alimentados mediante  baterías y, cuando se combinan con un consumo extremadamente bajo de corriente en modo activo inferior a 50 µA/MHz, mejora la eficiencia energética general en una gran variedad de aplicaciones.  La arquitectura de Gama Media Mejorada de 8 bit proporciona hasta un 50% de incremento en prestaciones y 14 nuevas instrucciones que dan como resultado un aumento de hasta el 40% en la  eficiencia de ejecución de código C respecto a los microcontroladores PIC16 de 8 bit de la generación anterior.  Los microcontroladores PIC1XF182X incorporan interfaces dobles I2C™/SPI, más salidas PWM con bases de tiempo independientes y Modulador de Señal para Datos que permite a los diseñadores combinar muchas funciones en un solo microcontrolador.

Características de los Microcontroladores PIC1XF182X

La siguiente tabla resume las principales características de los microcontroladores PIC1XF182X.

Característica​Frecuencia Máx.
32 MHz
Oscilador Interno
31,25 kHz a 32 MHz, Seleccionable por Software
Memoria de Programa
Hasta 14 KB Flash
EEPROM de Datos
256 Bytes
Memoria de Datos
Hasta 1 KB
Temporizadores
Hasta 4 x 8 bit, 1 x 16 bit, con Soporte de Reloj en Tiempo Real
Comunicaciones
Hasta 2 x MI2C/SPI y 1 x EUSART
Convertidor A/D
Hasta 12 x 10 bit
Comparadores
Hasta 2 x con Entradas Rail-to-Rail
Canales PWM
Hasta 4 con Bases de Tiempo Independientes
Tensión de Trabajo
1,8 – 5,5V (incluyendo funcionamiento completo con periféricos analógicos)
Corriente en Modo de Espera
20 nA a 1,8V, Típico
Detección Táctil Capacitiva mTouch
Hasta 12 Canales
Otras Funciones
Modulador de Señal para Datos

Los diseñadores pueden utilizar todo el conjunto de herramientas de desarrollo estándar de Microchip con los nuevos microcontroladores, incluyendo el MPLAB® IDE gratuito y de sencillo manejo, así como el compilador HI-TECH C® para microcontroladores PIC16.  Además, existe una amplia variedad de hardware de depuración, desde el conocido Depurador/Programador In-Circuit PICkit 3 hasta el Depurador In-Circuit MPLAB ICD 3, el Programador Universal de Dispositivos MPLAB PM3 y el Emulador In-Circuit MPLAB REAL ICE™.             
*más info.*


PIC1XF182X en Microchip


Fuente:
http://www.elektor.es/noticias/micr..._source=ES&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=news


----------



## 20deoctubre (Jul 21, 2010)

Siempre interesante lo que nos proporciona Microchip...
Alguien sabe que es esto...  Detección Táctil Capacitiva mTouch ?


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Son pulsadores silimares a los ipod o de algunos portatiles.

Se utiliza una placa metalica o sino el propio pcb como sensor.

Al poner encima del sensor el dedo hay un aumento de capacidad algunos pF, instante en que encendemos un led o saltamos un menu.

El sensor (placa o pcb) no necesita contacto electrico, podemos poner encima del sensor un cristao o plastico o la propia carcasa pero muy delgado.

Es el mismo metodo utilizado en las pantallas tactiles de ultima generacion que no necesitan lapiz (en realidad no funciona el lapiz solo el dedo).

Aunque esos chip llevan un timer que se adapta a este "sensor" se puede hacer con cualquier micro no es necesario un hardware especifico.

Microchip tiene un application note de como hacerlo con pics normales.
Tambien se puede hacer con los tipicos integrados cmos tipo cd4XXX como el 40106 y 4013.


Microchip tambien ha desarrollado un sistema alternativo para aplicaciones especiales donde el sistema capacitativo no funciona de forma fiable o robusta, utiliza un metodo inductivo mediante bobina y la caratula metalica microdeformable.


http://www.discovercircuits.com/B/bistable.htm


----------



## Meta (Jul 21, 2010)

Vendrán más tipos y nuevos, precisamente no tardarán un año.


----------

